# Hitech miniatures releases ArchFather Mortimer



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

ArchFather "Mortimer"

Multipart (11 pieces) 28mm scale miniature represent "Mortimer" ArchFather.

ArchFather "Mortimer" is a single model.

This is a high quality resin miniature , which comes unpainted and requires assembly.

Feet to the eyeline dimension: 45 mm

1) Body 2) left shoulder 3) right shoulder 4) Scythe handle 5) Scythe blade 6) Scythe spike 7) left wing 8) right wing 9) 16 feathers 10) incense 11) horns 12) 40 mm scenic base

SCENIC BASE INCLUDED

3D Wings effect created by addition of sixteen , individual feathers.

Link:
Hitech - ArchFather "Mortimer"


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Not sure about this one... Detail looks a little 'busy' in my eyes.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'm with Orochi... looks a little too busy.

Plus.. .WTF is it with Hi-tech and only doing small scale pics and no close ups? Hard to see anything properly.


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Meh, I'm not sold.

And with FW now on the path of making Primarchs, I'm more excited about those.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Hmm the thing that bugs me most about this Mortarion clone mini is the invisible surface that is supporting the back of the robe.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hate the wings, haaaaate, they look stupid. The face is like the guy from scream. The rest of the minis is ok.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

thumbs down from me too, dont like the wings,the robe is just funny, obviously the base was an after thought, the scythe is far too thick and bulky, looks like an Ork knocked it up in a shed, plus he seems to have earth worms growing out of his back

Not one of Hitechs better works.


----------

